

Larry Ellison stands up 60,000 OpenWorld attendees to go sailing - techinsidr
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2296658/larry-ellison-stands-up-60-000-openworld-attendees-to-go-sailing

======
brubaker
Oracle and "Open" is laughable. But Ellison not showing up, nothing of value
was lost by that.

